
FUD, inglorious FUD: IOTA - davidgerard
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/04/25/1524628801000/FUD--inglorious-FUD/
======
ahazred8ta
"IOTA, the $6bn Bosch-backed cryptocurrency with a thin skin."
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tobGlD...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tobGlDX7te4J:https://ftalphaville.ft.com/)
\--
[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/author/Jemima%20Kelly](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/author/Jemima%20Kelly)

~~~
davidgerard
The whole FT Alphaville team have become very good indeed on crypto coverage.
(Trained up by Izabella Kaminska, who's been on the crypto beat for a few
years.) It's the best coverage you'll find in the mainstream finance press.

